# Any librarians? Or people who know librarians?



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everyone. As of late, I've been seriously considering becoming a librarian. I studied Applied Languages and have done some translating jobs, but this isn't quite what I want.

I've read some stuff on being a librarian online, but I was wondering if there were any here. I'd like to hear a first person perspective on what the job is actually like, what the pros and cons are, etc. 

Or perhaps one of you personally knows a librarian? Any info would be great, thanks.


----------

